# whats your back day look like?



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

Interested to try something else/add something

Whats your favourite back routine for size


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Wide grip chins

Deadlift

Bent over row

Single arm row

Reverse flies

****ed


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

wide grip pullups 2 sets to failure

wide grip pulldowns 3 sets to failure

narrow pulldowns 3 sets to failure

1 arm db rows 3 sets to failure

barbell rows 3 sets to failure

close gride machine pull 3 sets to failure


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Wide grip pull ups

Single arm machine rows

Bent over barbell rows

Close grip low pulley rows


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Deadlifts until I cannot do any more. Done.


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

Dead lift

Bent over rows barbell

Wide grip seated rows

Close grip pull downs

Seated machine rows

Normally 1x12 1x8 1xfailure


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

dead lift 5 x 5

bent over rows 3 x 10

only do these at the minute


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Deadlift

Bentover rows

Close grip chins

Slow wide grip pulldowns


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

wide hammer grip latt pulldowns , stack plus 25 k

tbar rows close grip 80k

low pulley seated cable rows 100k

wide hammer grip latt pulldowns beyhind neck 65k

standing cable pullovers

all x 5 sets with 2 heavy working sets each exercise


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

db/straight arm pull down, superset with

Close grip underhand pull down

BB Row

Rev DB Fly

Deadlift


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Deadlift

T-bar row

underhand pulldowns

Barbell row

overhand pulldowns

Straight arm pulldowns


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Deadlift

Chins

Bb row

Close grip low pulley row


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

Currently :

Deadlift : 3/4 sets of 1 - 5 reps

Barbell Row : 3/4 sets of 5 - 6 reps

Seated Bench Row: 3/4 sets of 6 - 8 reps

Pull Down : 3 sets of 6 to 8 reps

Favourite for growth though is :

5/6 Sets - Barbell Rows - 6 reps

3/5 Sets - Hammer Row - 5 to 8 reps

3 Sets - Pull Down - 6 to 8 reps

3 sets - Pannatta High Seated Row - 3 sets - 6 to 8 reps


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

One arm rows. roughtly about 5 hard sets ranging from 10 reps to 2 reps

then seated rows doing dropsets.

No deadlifts as I do them stiff legged on Leg days. havn't got the recovery ability to squat and deadlift 2x per week each...


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Straight arm rope pull downs

Wide grip chins

Machine rows - superset diff grips


----------



## winstan (Oct 20, 2012)

wide grip lat pulldowns

seated cable low row

bent over barbell row

standing roman chair extensions

will be changing it around a bit now found this thread some good routines


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

reverse grip barbell rows

dumbell rows

wide lat pulldowns


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

4 sets deadlift

3 sets wide grip pullups

3 sets straight arm pulldowns

3 sets db rows

3 sets db shrugs supersetted with 25kg plate shrugs


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

I've been doing close grip lat pull downs instead of chins. But by the looks of things you lot are doing wide grip. Might change to that and re-incorporate the deads


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Last was-

Straight arm lat pushdowns

Wide hammer grip pullups

Bent over rows


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Deadlift

Wide grip pull-up

Pendlay rows

Straight arm pull downs

Shrugs


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

bens1991 said:


> wide grip pullups 2 sets to failure
> 
> wide grip pulldowns 3 sets to failure
> 
> ...


Why do wide grip pull-ups followed by pull downs? Surely that's the same action?


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

Deadlifts/Good mornings

Bent over row

Kroc Rows

Lat pull down

Seated row


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Wide grip lat pull

Cable row

Yates row

Deadlift

Incline rear delt pulls


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

Right come up with this for a change

wide grip lat pull downs 4x8-12

t-bar rows (close grip) 4x8-12

good mornings 4x8-12 (weighted)

db rows 4x8-12

seated row 4x8-12

Or do you think 3x5 dead are better in there instead of good mornings and db rows replaced with yates row?


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Roughly

3 Sets of 6-10 ultra wide grip pulls ups slow tempo - warmup

then in any order ...

5 sets of deadlifts

3 sets of bent db rows

3 sets of behind head lat pullsdowns or seated rows

3 sets of rope pulls from low cable machine

currently mixture of that.. dont be any shrug exercises as I don't want my traps to get any bigger and out of proportion but would normally throw 3 sets to failure at end.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I never do the same one week after another so i can`t really say i do a set back day, variation is key hit your body with something it isnt expecting trick it so it never knows whats coming.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Deadlift

Some sort of row

Pull ups

Some sort of bicep isolation


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Doing 3 fullbody workouts incorporating-

Deads

Underhand Barbell Row

Db Row

Lat Pulldown

Facepulls

Rear Delt Fly superset with Prone Trap Raises

*sometimes Straight Arm Pulldown


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Wide grip pull ups (warm up)

Lat pull down 3 sets + 1 working set

Bent DB rows 3 sets + 1 working set

Reverse grip rows 3 sets + 1 working set

Pull overs 3/4 sets

Done


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

Wieghted wide grip pull up

reverse grip pull down

bd rows

seated row

deadlift with shrug

machine lat pull downs

toast


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

Pull-ups (varying grips)

Barbell Row face down on bench

Barbell pullovers

DB row

Lower back extensions (supermans?)


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

wide grip lat pulldown - 3 sets

close grip lat pulldown - 3 sets

barbell bent over row - 4 sets

seated cable row - 4 sets

deadlift - 3/4 sets

(if have any steam left may get some one-arm DB rows in)


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Deads, BB Rows, narrow grip overhand chins.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Cable-Arcs

Lat Pulldowns

Cable row - 1 arm

Rack Deads


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Will be..

Deads

Pull ups

Seated row

Chin ups

Shrugs

Biceps iso


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Deadlift

Chest Supported Row

Single Arm DB Row

Pull Ups


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Deadlifts

Chins

Bb row

Pullovers


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Deads 3X8

Sqauts 3X12

Free Weight Bentover Rows Reverse Grip & Over Grip 3X8

Seated Bent Over Rows 4X8-12

Wipe Chins 3XFailure

Wide Lat Pulldowns Behind Neck 3X8

Wide Lat Pulldowns to Chest 3X8

High Wide Grip Machine for Rear Delt/Top of Back 4X12

Call it overworking?

I Call it determination :blowme:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

differs but typical off season would be heavy as poss 7-15reps

deads, chins, form of row. would mix up the order when I feel ts needed and reps also go up n down

imo the back responds to slightly lower heavy reps... so 7 reps on back is about spot on imo

heavy as poss with good form... cant go wrong with the moves I have just suggested.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

2 sets pull ups/one armed machine rows to warmup

4 sets 120kg lat pulldown

2 sets 100kg close grip cable rows

1 set bent over dbol row.

4 sets of 25kg db curls

back and biceps done In 25 minutes.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> 2 sets pull ups/one armed machine rows to warmup
> 
> 4 sets 120kg lat pulldown
> 
> ...


Why the particular weights?? Surely when you can get all sets at whatever rep range you work at then you would up the weight??


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm shocked that a lot of posters don't do deadlifts, they are the absolute king of back exercises. Plenty of Lat pulldowns though, no surprise there


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

its a secret


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

lol wtfs a dbol row


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

36-26 said:


> Why the particular weights?? Surely when you can get all sets at whatever rep range you work at then you would up the weight??


why not post the weight I'm pulling right now? I don't see how that's any reflection on rep ranges :/


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> lol wtfs a dbol row


dumbell row. my phone is so used to typing dbol it auto corrects lol


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> why not post the weight I'm pulling right now? I don't see how that's any reflection on rep ranges :/


It's just the way you posted it was like they are the weights you use every week and you don't change them. My mistake sorry


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Deadlift - either snatch grip from box or normal. Sometimes from blocks. Heavy 4 rep and then pyramid down to 6-8 reps

Chin-ups with added weight

Cable rows


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

36-26 said:


> It's just the way you posted it was like they are the weights you use every week and you don't change them. My mistake sorry


na dude my weights increase every workout atm


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

BW wide chins

deadlift

yates rows

single arm db bent over rows


----------



## Mackerel (Aug 24, 2012)

edit. doesn't matter


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

my back routine is atm

wide grip bar rows:

set of 15

set of 10

5x5 pyramid up 5kg,

wide grip pull downs:

set of 10

5x5 pyramid up 5kg, last 3sets are same weight my max 5 full rom reps (bar touching off chest)

sometimes do barbell shurgs with back sometimes with shoulder wo depending how fresh i feel. i need to target my traps tbh i want them up and out lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

After looking at everyones comments Im thinking this...

deads 5x5

bb rows 4x8-12

t-bars row 4x8-12

lat pulls 4x8-12

shrugs 4x8-12

fore arm reverse curls 4x8-12

Too much?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> After looking at everyones comments Im thinking this...
> 
> deads 5x5
> 
> ...


Take away the forearm curls and do your biceps with your shoulders another day instead.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Take away the forearm curls and do your biceps with your shoulders another day instead.


I do chest bi's and then shoulders tri's. Use straps though on deads so form arms have some work taken off thats why was trying to hit them


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> I do chest bi's and then shoulders tri's. Use straps though on deads so form arms have some work taken off thats why was trying to hit them


Reverse curls hit biceps pretty hard its used to get that split between the biceps and triceps (bracialis) So it hits mainly biceps in a very unique way as do reverse grip bench press with triceps etc...


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Reverse curls hit biceps pretty hard its used to get that split between the biceps and triceps (bracialis) So it hits mainly biceps in a very unique way as do reverse grip bench press with triceps etc...


would you forget them then? Other than that what do you reckon?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Dead 4x8

Bent over rows 3x8

Seated cable row(I think it's called?) 4x8

Pull ups 4xfailure

Occasionally train bi's with different variations of curls


----------



## tombsc (May 29, 2008)

My back day is pull day so:

Chins

Seated rows

Upright row

BO rows

Biceps

Can't deadlift - spinal probs.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Jd123 said:


> After looking at everyones comments Im thinking this...
> 
> deads 5x5
> 
> ...


That much volume you would have to be on steroids, far too much for a netty. Even with aas its pritty advanced if u need all that.

If you can recover from it fine then its a good solid back workout imo.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

stone14 said:


> That much volume you would have to be on steroids, far too much for a netty. Even with aas its pritty advanced if u need all that.
> 
> If you can recover from it fine then its a good solid back workout imo.


My days are pretty high volume tbh and yes I'm natty. So do you think I should drop some exercises or see how it goes and then adjust it?


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

Deadlift & Bent over row superset. 4 X 8, last set to fail

Lat pull down wide grip & wide grip pull up, 4 X 8, last set to fail

Press ups to fail, wide, normal and narrow grip.

Spent.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

might change deads to 4x8-10 and drop a type of row?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

Deads (including warm up deads) x 7

Wide pull ups x3

Close grip rows x 3

Plate loaded Row machine x2

Wide grip pulldowns x2


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Some people are doing up to 20 sets on back!!!

Can't believe it. Goes against everything I believe in training. Short, intense training a la Mentzer.......


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

this morning

deads 3 wu 5x5 wk

power shrugs 5x5

bent over row 5x5

need to sort my grip out to do chins - weekend project chins will replace bor


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Some people are doing up to 20 sets on back!!!
> 
> Can't believe it. Goes against everything I believe in training. Short, intense training a la Mentzer.......


So reckon instead to keep is short and sweet

Deads 4x8-10

T-bars 4x8-12

Pull downs 4x8-12

Shrugs


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

Racks

WG Lat Pulldowns

CG Low Rows

High Lever Rows

Nautilus Pullover


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> So reckon instead to keep is short and sweet
> 
> Deads 4x8-10
> 
> ...


Yes heavier weight, still good form, with some forced reps at the end.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

Will give it a try today


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2012)

So did

Deads 4x8-10

wg lat pulls 4x8-12

t-bars 4x8-12

Reverse flies 3x 8-12, 1x8,8(dropset)

Shrugs 4x8-10

Was shagged on t-bars after doing deads


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2012)

deadlift, less reps heavy weight

wide grip chins + weight

single arm row

back pulldown

low pulley


----------

